# Malagold Vs. Kyon Kennels



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Malagold's lines go way back. I have heard great things about both kennels. Kyon's dogs seem to live up to 15 years which is great. I would go to www.k9data.com and look at how long their dogs have lived and on OFA to see if there are a lot of health issues. If you really get technical all goldens go back to european lines. Now over the years the looks have changed, but you can trace all goldens back to 4 puppies. Anymore when people talk european vs. american they are talking about color, coat length, and the look of their heads. Most Kyon dogs are light golden. I would purchase a puppy from either breeder. I have done some research on thier lines and both show with doing all health clearances. Just make sure your friend asks for those I am sure they will be provided. I hope this helped.


----------



## Alderella (Apr 18, 2012)

We had a beautiful cream coloured golden retriever from Kyon. The sweetest temperament. She was a loving friend and part of our family for over 13 years and we were very happy that we picked Kyon as the breeder.


----------



## heidi (May 25, 2012)

I'm glad to see positive feedback re: kyon kennels as we placed a deposit on a pup but will probably not be able to go out there due to distance. Can anyone tell me the conditions of their kennels? I recently viewed a you-tube of a litter there and the kennel seemed kind of old.


----------



## MooreSR2371 (Jun 24, 2012)

We just put a deposit down on a Kyon pup also. We are very happy to have found them and so far they have been excellent to work with. I have not found anything negative about them. Heidi, if you have your puppy already, I'd love to hear about the experience. We're eagerly awaiting our puppies arrival in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## heidi (May 25, 2012)

Hi - after doing further research, I am convinced that Kyon is a very good choice in Kennels...experienced and knowledgeable with a strong history in health and longevity.


----------



## Todd (Sep 22, 2012)

We now have our third Kyon and eagerly waiting for a fourth. They are wonderful breeders and produce dogs of fantastic disposition, looks and character.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Todd said:


> We now have our third Kyon and eagerly waiting for a fourth. They are wonderful breeders and produce dogs of fantastic disposition, looks and character.


:worthless


----------



## wishstar (Sep 24, 2012)

DogLover said:


> I have a friend that is also getting a golden and she wanted me to post this question. Would you suggest one kennel over the other between Malagold and Kyon? I know Kyon dogs are from European lines, and Malagolds are mainly american with some european. Have you heard of more health issues with one over the other?
> 
> Thanks


Malagold has a lot of Goldrush in its lines, and Goldrush is cancer prone. Kyon seems to have very mellow dogs, with long life spans, and mostly european lines, with no cancer. My dog's breeder, Giselle, from Graham Goldens in Connecticut, breeds a lot of her females with Kyon males.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

wishstar said:


> Malagold has a lot of Goldrush in its lines, and Goldrush is cancer prone.


This is an irresponsible and unprovable thing to say. There has been no statistical comparison of which Golden lines are more at risk, and our breed experts on cancer have said again and again that it does not seem that individual kennels or lines are more affected in a statistically significant way.

Look at the individual longevity pedigree for causes of death and cancer to make a judgment. Broadly panning all dogs from a single kennel name is unfair and inaccurate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

wishstar said:


> Malagold has a lot of Goldrush in its lines, and Goldrush is cancer prone. Kyon seems to have very mellow dogs, with long life spans, and mostly european lines, with no cancer. My dog's breeder, Giselle, from Graham Goldens in Connecticut, breeds a lot of her females with Kyon males.


 
Flipping thru their site I don't see Goldrush dogs.... and checking on k9data, many many of their dogs lived to 15'ish. It's very defamatory to make such statements.


----------



## heidi (May 25, 2012)

I would just like to say that both kennels were recommended to me...and they both appear to be great kennels. I spoke with each and they were equally helpful and extremely knowledgeable. I don't think we could have gone wrong with either. We ended up going with Kyon Kennel because I wanted more "British Type" lines. I can't say enough about our puppy. He is wonderful!!! He is smart, has a great temperament and looks fantastic. Kyon Kennel was wonderful to work with and I'd definately get another dog from them. Our puppy is perfect!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I traced Bella's lineage back to 1966. I found 10 Malagold dogs. I did not see the word "Goldrush" anywhere. 2 lived 17 years, two 15, one 14, one 13, 2 still living at 9 and 7, and 2 unknown. I did not see any evidence of cancer in these lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wishstar (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cancer in Malagold dogs*



tippykayak said:


> This is an irresponsible and unprovable thing to say. There has been no statistical comparison of which Golden lines are more at risk, and our breed experts on cancer have said again and again that it does not seem that individual kennels or lines are more affected in a statistically significant way.
> 
> Look at the individual longevity pedigree for causes of death and cancer to make a judgment. Broadly panning all dogs from a single kennel name is unfair and inaccurate.


Actually, it is historical fact, and there is, without question, statistical evidence on various kennels.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

wishstar said:


> Actually, it is historical fact, and there is, without question, statistical evidence on various kennels.


Cool. Show us some of that evidence. Like, any at all.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Wishstar: You've made 5 posts on this forum and JUST joined this past month, I think you can't make any judgements about a certain kennel, when you can't give us statistical data, based on what you hear through the grapevine. Get your facts straight, then come and judge all you want.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

wishstar said:


> Actually, it is historical fact, and there is, without question, statistical evidence on various kennels.


Lets see it!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am very well acquainted with the Malagold lines and am not aware of Gold-Rush in them. Years and years ago, there was a very well-respected kennel with a similar name, Goldrush, owned by Jean Baird Crowley, but with nothing in common with R Anne Johnson's kennel. It is possible Malagold may have bred to one of Jean's dogs. I did-I bred to a lovely male she had bred, Ben, BIS Ch. Goldrush's Contender UD OS SDHF.

Might dogs with the Malagold prefix, owned by other people, have been bred to Gold-Rush? Maybe, but if you look at the pedigrees of her current dogs, I don't see Gold-Rush.

AS of a few years ago, Connie had actually gone more to the English style, although I do not know her recent litters.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this person looking at the pedigrees of dogs who came from Malagold but were bred with lines that go back to Gold Rush? 

That's my best guess? *confused*

My Danny had a lot of Malagold behind him. The one side went back to a lot of English lines. The other side (with names like Meadowpond, Halltree, Asterling, Laurell's, Birnim Wood, Beaumaris, Trowsnest, etc) you had to go back a very long way before you found one Gold Rush name (Great Teddy Bear). 

He was 12.5 when he passed away (cancer of the spleen). And his parents both lived to be 15. 

12.5 isn't quite 15, but it still was a very long and happy life for our dog. Even at the end he was spry enough for us to attempt surgery. He unfortunately died from a blood clot, but even there - he died a very old man in his sleep.  

My Jacksipants came from a different breeder, but one that shares some of the same names that you could find in Danny's pedigree. And since his grandmother was bred by Ann Johnson, you will find a LOT of familiar Gold Rush CH dogs behind him. And he also has quite a lot of Goldrush for that matter. 

I know both of his parents (7 year old and 10 years old) are both alive and very well at least. And I keep him in good shape to give him every chance to not only make it into his teens, but be sound and physically active in his old age as well. That's the best you can do anyway. It seems while paying attention here and elsewhere that cancer happens everywhere, regardless of breeding.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Cool. Show us some of that evidence. Like, any at all.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

wishstar said:


> Actually, it is historical fact, and there is, without question, statistical evidence on various kennels.


I minored in statistics in college, and use quite a bit of statistics in some 6-sigma work I do in a professional context. If you provided or pointed me to some data (or perhaps reference a document, paper, website, etc), I'd be happy to perform analysis on whether or not it's "without question".


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

You also have to remember that it has to be scientific data, not just from Joe Schmoe off the streets blogging about how he feels about this issue.


----------

